# Fantastic heat panels from Russ (Retic666)



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

@retic666 is not just a top bloke (spent ours with him on the phone I think lol) but sells some great heat panels. I don't like CHEs because they get so damn hot and I always struggled with ambient temps especially in large vivs.

The only heat panels here were from habitstat but those are discontinued and they were 75W only.

I appreciate the fact he thought outside the box and didn't go with reptile ones. These are heatpanels you'd use in your home but Russ creates brackets for them which makes them a breeze to mount.

I got two panels from him.

600x600 (380W)
600x300 (180W)

and so far I am pleased (need on/off stat but Russ can modify them for dimming).

Here I am using the big one for the hot side









And the smaller one for the cold side









The viv is 8ft and I am glad the gradient works perfectly









What I like is that they are infrared so they should help with deep heating the noodles 

Again, great bloke - highly recommended and fantastic price too.

Panels also come with a power LED so if you don't trust your stat you can see when the panel is still heating









Now I am not done with testing yet. You can see I don't have substrate, hides or waterbowl in it, but I don't anticipate any further issues.

Thanks Russ.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

You may want to change the title.... When I read that I though Russ had sold you some dodgy bit of kit that were cracking and falling apart.....  

They look really good. That's going to be one happy boa when she goes in....

Now all Russ needs to do is get the company that makes these to make a smaller panel in the range of 300 x 200mm so they can be used in 3' and 4' vivs and I think he could retire by this time next year


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Malc, changed title  

I pull my 'German I am not native' card lol 

But agree - the lack of decent panels in Europe is annoying so Russ should scale that


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Jibbajabba said:


> @retic666 is not just a top bloke (spent ours with him on the phone I think lol) but sells some great heat panels. I don't like CHEs because they get so damn hot and I always struggled with ambient temps especially in large vivs.
> 
> The only heat panels here were from habitstat but those are discontinued and they were 75W only.
> 
> ...


Cheers Michael looking good 👍 Glad your pleased with them.


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Malc said:


> You may want to change the title.... When I read that I though Russ had sold you some dodgy bit of kit that were cracking and falling apart.....
> 
> They look really good. That's going to be one happy boa when she goes in....
> 
> Now all Russ needs to do is get the company that makes these to make a smaller panel in the range of 300 x 200mm so they can be used in 3' and 4' vivs and I think he could retire by this time next year


Tbat would be awesome if they did a panel heater that size. I will let you guys know if I come across one.


----------

